#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  What are the types of expansion slots?

## Dhiya

1.ISA-Industry standard architecture
2.PCI-Peripheral component Interconnect
3.AGP-Accelerated Graphics Port
4.PCIe- PCI Express

----------

